# Driver challenge.   Give me your cash.



## steve_wood (Jan 17, 2012)

So I posted a review of the G20 driver which seems to have stirred up some mocking and such like.  I asked DCB (he is local to me during the week I suspect) if he fancied putting his money where his mouth is.  I am willing to extend this to anyone.  So if you think I can't hit my driver 300+ on a regular basis feel free to offer me cash to prove it.  I would like a new putter at some point and why pay for it yourlsef when I can take cash off someone on here.    As I live in Yorkshire its easier for me do to it during the weekend, range or golf course not bothered which though the golf course would be better I guess.  

So come on chaps put your cash where my wizard sleeves are!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			So I posted a review of the G20 driver which seems to have stirred up some mocking and such like.  I asked DCB (he is local to me during the week I suspect) if he fancied putting his money where his mouth is.  I am willing to extend this to anyone.  So if you think I can't hit my driver 300+ on a regular basis feel free to offer me cash to prove it.  I would like a new putter at some point and why pay for it yourlsef when I can take cash off someone on here.    As I live in Yorkshire its easier for me do to it during the weekend, range or golf course not bothered which though the golf course would be better I guess.  

So come on chaps put your cash where my wizard sleeves are! 

Click to expand...

The real question I'd have (not having seen any other thread about your epicness) is can you play a round and hit fairways 300+ yards.Easy to smash is about a range.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Jan 17, 2012)

Not another  TIMGOLFY,    Yaaaaaawn !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philm (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			So I posted a review of the G20 driver which seems to have stirred up some mocking and such like.  I asked DCB (he is local to me during the week I suspect) if he fancied putting his money where his mouth is.  I am willing to extend this to anyone.  So if you think I can't hit my driver 300+ on a regular basis feel free to offer me cash to prove it.  I would like a new putter at some point and why pay for it yourlsef when I can take cash off someone on here.    As I live in Yorkshire its easier for me do to it during the weekend, range or golf course not bothered which though the golf course would be better I guess.  

So come on chaps put your cash where my wizard sleeves are! 

Click to expand...












chill, i believe you.

Phil


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 17, 2012)

300+ yds at this time of year is very very impressive. I would love to be able to get it out there that far. I would go and get a handicap and see how low you can get. Good luck.


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 17, 2012)

You got a big Tadger too?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

fair play for having the balls (or ignorance) to call people out on this. I think the point people are trying to make is there is being long, and then theres being 325 yards long. im sure someone once posted a link to tour stats, and im sure that would put you right up there in the mix of some of the longest players in the world.

Now baring in mind that these are PRO players, who do nothing but play golf, have clubs built around them, with the stiffest of shafts out there,, the fact your claiming 325 with a stock ping shaft which are known to be soft is pretty hard to grasp.

Would you not agree?

I think the issue comes from peoples misconception of distance, if you stood your wife in a field, paced out 325 yards with a sky caddie and then looked back she would be miles away. ive distance checked some of my peaches, and im not even up near the 275 mark, more like 250 ish.

325 is a long way.... a very long way. ive watched some forum big dogs all smash big drives out there at 300 yards... and these are all cat1 players


----------



## DaveM (Jan 17, 2012)

Bet my willy is bigger than your's.:blah: ...


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			You got a big Tadger too?
		
Click to expand...

Of course.........:ears:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

jasondransfieldgolf said:



			300+ yds at this time of year is very very impressive. I would love to be able to get it out there that far. I would go and get a handicap and see how low you can get. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

that statement from a tour golfer proves my point...


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jan 17, 2012)

You're driving stats are better than Alvaro Quiros!

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/stats/genworthfs/season=2011/categoryid=3/index.html

And Bubba Watson!

http://www.pgatour.com/r/stats/info/?317


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2012)

Could be playing one of those 'Lakes'  type courses
Pitch 200 ,  on the frozen lake
300+  easy............


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 17, 2012)

I can see this one Spiralling out of control!
Bit like steve's ball??


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			So I posted a review of the G20 driver which seems to have stirred up some mocking and such like.  I asked DCB (he is local to me during the week I suspect) if he fancied putting his money where his mouth is.  I am willing to extend this to anyone.  So if you think I can't hit my driver 300+ on a regular basis feel free to offer me cash to prove it.  I would like a new putter at some point and why pay for it yourlsef when I can take cash off someone on here.    As I live in Yorkshire its easier for me do to it during the weekend, range or golf course not bothered which though the golf course would be better I guess.  

So come on chaps put your cash where my wizard sleeves are! 

Click to expand...

seriously mate do a search on Timgolfy !! at least come up with something original. :blah:

If you can hit it that far on average but still play off anything above 5 there must be something seriously wrong with your wedges !!


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2012)

Could be a good idea,  go to a local fitting centre with Trackman,  get on the machine and give it a whirl
Then report back with the figures,  these figures,  I would probably bet,  Would surprise you,  or anybody else that has never done this

To knock it 300yds  or  300yds +  takes some serious swing speed


----------



## johnboywalton (Jan 17, 2012)

Adi2Dassler said:



			You're driving stats are better than Alvaro Quiros!

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/stats/genworthfs/season=2011/categoryid=3/index.html

And Bubba Watson!

http://www.pgatour.com/r/stats/info/?317

Click to expand...

Wow! Everybody on here should read this, it demonstrates how hard 300+ yds really is, and these are acheived in a game not at the range


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 17, 2012)

Look I am willing to prove it that I can.  If I couldn't do it I wouldn't put my reputation on the line.  Like I said I will meet anyone local to me (scotland, Edinburgh during the week and Yorkshire area during the weekend) course or range I am not bothered which.


----------



## timchump (Jan 17, 2012)

haha fair play i'd love to call you out on this, but i live too far away 

on a consistent basis i would say over 50%, on the course, using a gps to measure.

id pay a few bob just to see a genuine 300 yarder in the winter, 

not in the summer though


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			Look I am willing to prove it that I can.  If I couldn't do it I wouldn't put my reputation on the line.  Like I said I will meet anyone local to me (scotland, Edinburgh during the week and Yorkshire area during the weekend) course or range I am not bothered which.
		
Click to expand...

so if someone takes up your challenge and you succeed, winner winner chicken dinner for you.What if you lose, apart from the smug satisfaction of seeing someone fail, what you offering?


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 17, 2012)

therod said:



			seriously mate do a search on Timgolfy !! at least come up with something original. :blah:

If you can hit it that far on average but still play off anything above 5 there must be something seriously wrong with your wedges !!

View attachment 545

Click to expand...

My short game is woefull.  I find this really annoying and its the part of my game that is not returning at all.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2012)

Arent we missing the point of the OPs thread? He's willing to bet that he can do it. Yes it sounds like another Timgolfy wind up but give the guy a break until he's had a chance to prove himself.  BTW I dont think he's saying that he averages 300 yds only that he can hit 300yds on a regular basis - its not the same thing.

All I will say is that 300yds is either impossible or quite straightforward depending on tee elevation, fariway slope, wind strength and direction, air temperature, hardness of fairway, ball quality, etc. 

In other words from an elevated tee position, on a bone hard downhill fairway with a following wind and a Pro V1 in the middle of summer. Sure 300 yds is do-able.


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 17, 2012)

Adi2Dassler said:



			so if someone takes up your challenge and you succeed, winner winner chicken dinner for you.What if you lose, apart from the smug satisfaction of seeing someone fail, what you offering?
		
Click to expand...

I won't lose.  But lets just say I did.  The person gets the smug satisfaction of being able to say on here that I was a bullplopper and my reputation (considering people from my local club could possibly be reading this) goes down the pan.


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2012)

Still cant take in the bit where,  a golfer with 115mph swing speed....??.....300yds + drives.....??.....
Is buying a REGULAR FLEX Ping G20.........!!!!!  
There would be dozens of shafts better suited to a swing like that
Go get fitted......Properly
They say a proper fitting will probably gain you 20yds
WOW ....... Now that would be something


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I won't lose.  But lets just say I did.  The person gets the smug satisfaction of being able to say on here that I was a bullshitter and my reputation (considering people from my local club could possibly be reading this) goes down the pan.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, you win money or you lose money.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I won't lose.  But lets just say I did.  The person gets the smug satisfaction of being able to say on here that I was a bullshitter and my reputation (considering people from my local club could possibly be reading this) goes down the pan.
		
Click to expand...

what do you play off steve?? and are you claiming these drives of 300yrd to be hitting fairway semi rough?? not 2 or 3 fairways away, 
also what you calling regular?  7 out of 10 

not impossible by no means ,my regular alliance partner plays off plus 2 and he regular sends it 300 plus even this time of year,seen him through the back on our 1st in a summer 354yrds, but he does practise nearly everyday


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I won't lose.  But lets just say I did.  The person gets the smug satisfaction of being able to say on here that I was a bullshitter and my reputation (considering people from my local club could possibly be reading this) goes down the pan.
		
Click to expand...

What reputation is that,you've 30 posts ,2 on the G20 the rest on i hit 325 yards and throwing out challenges like confetti.

The longest hitter on the PGA TOUR last season according to shotlink was Holmes with an average 318 yards thats average not a once in a blue moon.

There's no way you could hit 325 with a Reg shaft with that swing speed it would be like spaghetti,we've heard all that crap before, i've seen in once here a mate of thecraws who hit over 300 yards, Titliest didn't have a shaft to fit him with , so wake up mate.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I won't lose. But lets just say I did. The person gets the smug satisfaction of being able to say on here that I was a bullshitter and my reputation (considering people from my local club could possibly be reading this) goes down the pan.
		
Click to expand...

 Steve can i be honest with ya here man , if you can do this fair play to ya, happy days, yipeee good for you & all that , so you can hit the ball 300 + yards .. seriously mate nobody else realy cares because unfortunatly theres alot more to golf than that .. we all slag & joke & tease each other but one thing you will find we do agree on .. all that matters is what you sign the card for at the end of each & every round , i find it strange that you even found it necessary to post this thread ..

Also can you define regular basis in the context of 18 holes , 9 times 10 times what ? also if your short game is woeful , dont hit your drive as far & use a mid iron for the second instead of a short iron ,, & i must apologise because you keep saying your reputation is on the line .. what reputation is that , alot of people on here have reputations , some good, some ?? questionable lets say .. i am not aware of yours up to what you just said , my apologies if i should be ..

Smug satisfaction ?? strange comment again , we get great craic & banter slaging winding  people up , smug satisfaction . wrong forum me thinks


----------



## One Planer (Jan 17, 2012)

I hereby direct you to my post in the "Post a Review"section:




			I have to say I've read this with a smile on my face 

All I'll add to this is thread is this:

J.B Holmes
 Bubba Watson
 Dustin Johnson
 Robert Garrigus
 Gary Woodland
 Steven Bowditch
 Scott Piercy
 Johanatten Vegas
 Kyle Stanley
 Will Strickler
 Scott Stallings
 Tag Ridings
 Martin Laird
 Jsaon Day
 Josh Teater
 Nick Watney
 Harrison Frazar
 Jim Herman
 Angel Cabrera
 Keegan Bradley
 Troy Matteson

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Welcome to a very exclusive group of players who averaged over 300 yards in the 2011 season.

You're also longer than:

Phil Mickleson
 Adam Scott
 Rickie Fowler
 Ryan Palmer
 Sergio Garcia
 Robert Karlsson
 Bo Van Pelt
 Chucky 3 stakes
 Boo Weekley
 Aaron Badderly
 Luke Donald
 Stever Stricker
 Lee Westwood

Again, congratulations. I look forward to seeing you on tour next year :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

Chucky 3 stakes ??????????????? you just threw that in to see if anyone read all the names didnt ya Gar ?


----------



## JT77 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll take ya money if your ever in ballymena, ill even make it more interesting, ill wager that I can out drive you more than you out drive me, only balls on the fairway count. I'll pay your green fee if you win, if u lose you pay it back ?


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2012)

If you play cold hard links courses yes 350 is easily doable, if you play swampy we parkland this time of year, 275 carry is admirable as there is no run out.

BTW are we talking straight 300+ or a nice big curvy one that you can only guess where it ended up?:thup:


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 17, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I hereby direct you to my post in the "Post a Review"section:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  Its good to know I am held in such high esteem.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 17, 2012)

How about Steve puts up Â£50, and if anyone wants to call him on it, they put up Â£50. Whoever loses, their money goes to a charity of the winner's choosing.

Otherwise it's just whippy shafts at dawn isn't it?! 

*looks for handbags smilie*


----------



## One Planer (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			Thanks.  Its good to know I am held in such high esteem.
		
Click to expand...

Naive.

Naivety (or naÃ¯vety, naÃ¯vetÃ©, etc.), is the state of being naiveâ€”having or showing a lack of experience, understanding or sophistication.


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 17, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Naive.

Naivety (or naÃ¯vety, naÃ¯vetÃ©, etc.), is the state of being naiveâ€”having or showing a lack of experience, understanding or sophistication.
.
		
Click to expand...

Gaz dont do it...he's at it.......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh dear, here we go again...

For the record, I don't care how far you hit it and I certainly won't be giving you any of my cash so I can spend a round of golf looking for your ball in the trees


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 17, 2012)

A high HC golfer whoâ€™s previous driver was a Dunlop.

Forget the challenge, I believe youâ€¦â€¦.here, Iâ€™ll just give you the money.


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			A high HC golfer whoâ€™s previous driver was a Dunlop.

Forget the challenge, I believe youâ€¦â€¦.here, Iâ€™ll just give you the money.
		
Click to expand...

It just all adds up doesnt it!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 17, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			A high HC golfer whoâ€™s previous driver was a Dunlop.

Forget the challenge, I believe youâ€¦â€¦.here, Iâ€™ll just give you the money.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			A high HC golfer whoâ€™s previous driver was a Dunlop.

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 17, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			.here, Iâ€™ll just give you the money.
		
Click to expand...

You sold the car like?


----------



## Lump (Jan 17, 2012)

Whereabouts are you in Yorkshire?


----------



## DaveM (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I won't lose.  But lets just say I did.  The person gets the smug satisfaction of being able to say on here that I was a bullplopper and my reputation (considering people from my local club could possibly be reading this) goes down the pan.
		
Click to expand...

I could not care less how far you do or dont, hit a ball. Golf is about alot more than that. But I would have thought with the rep you are starting to get on here. Plus maybe at your club (behind your back). The best place for it would be down the pan!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Also can you define regular basis in the context of 18 holes , 9 times 10 times what ? also if your short game is woeful , dont hit your drive as far & use a mid iron for the second instead of a short iron ,, & i must apologise because you keep saying your reputation is on the line .. what reputation is that ? , alot of people on here have reputations , some good, some ?? questionable lets say .. i am not aware of yours up to what you just said , my apologies if i should be ..

Smug satisfaction ?? strange comment again , we get great craic & banter slaging winding people up , smug satisfaction . wrong forum me thinks
		
Click to expand...

Answers for any of the above ??


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Steve can i be honest with ya here man , if you can do this fair play to ya, happy days, yipeee good for you & all that , so you can hit the ball 300 + yards .. seriously mate nobody else realy cares because unfortunatly theres alot more to golf than that .. we all slag & joke & tease each other but one thing you will find we do agree on .. all that matters is what you sign the card for at the end of each & every round , i find it strange that you even found it necessary to post this thread ..

Also can you define regular basis in the context of 18 holes , 9 times 10 times what ? also if your short game is woeful , dont hit your drive as far & use a mid iron for the second instead of a short iron ,, & i must apologise because you keep saying your reputation is on the line .. what reputation is that , alot of people on here have reputations , some good, some ?? questionable lets say .. i am not aware of yours up to what you just said , my apologies if i should be ..

Smug satisfaction ?? strange comment again , we get great craic & banter slaging winding  people up , smug satisfaction . wrong forum me thinks
		
Click to expand...

I'll hold my hands up to bringing smug satisfaction to this particular banquet.He's quoting me.

I get tired of hearing on forums and club houses how people can bomb drives, but when it comes to it, they are averaging mid-200's, just like the rest of us mortals.I have to be honest I do grin to myself when I occasionally outdrive these types.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been having a really, really, uber bad day and this thread coupled with the G20 review has cheered me up a  bit.

So thank you.

And no, I don't believe you but I really don't care.  Should you not be posting in the "Ask the experts" section a thread along the lines of "I'm a tour calibre driver but can't play golf, please help?".

If you can get the rest of your game sorted you'd be laughing.


----------



## ash01 (Jan 17, 2012)

Youtube can solve the issue here.

Steve, get yourself to a range or a fairway and send your mate 315 yards away with a video camera. Obviously give him some kind of device (borrow one if ya dont have one) like gps or range finder and smash some balls at him. Make it so its obvious for us all to see the distance is accurate.

Upload the vid to youtube and post up the link.

I reckon its a half hour job personally. 

Cheers.

Ash!!


----------



## ash01 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention. 

I hope you drill it 340. Would be brilliant to see. 

All the best!

Ash!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

Lump said:



			Whereabouts are you in Yorkshire?
		
Click to expand...

we have a contender


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 17, 2012)

Lump said:



			Whereabouts are you in Yorkshire?
		
Click to expand...

im yorkshire too,get 1 more we got a fourball,and you can show us ur tricks


----------



## timchump (Jan 17, 2012)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I'll hold my hands up to bringing smug satisfaction to this particular banquet.He's quoting me.

I get tired of hearing on forums and club houses how people can bomb drives, but when it comes to it, they are averaging mid-200's, just like the rest of us mortals.I have to be honest I do grin to myself when I occasionally outdrive these types.
		
Click to expand...

i totally agree, i used to think i could hit it long, i'm 6 foot 2 13 stone still fairly young, been playing the game on and off for the last 15 years.

Got a GPS device for xmas, despite what i thought i still haven't been able to hit a drive 300 yards, including with the wind a good lash and off the button 


300 yards is a long way, i think people don't realise how far, just going by the length of the hole and say relative distance to the 150 marker is not an accurate measurement


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

timchumps post is bang on


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in God's county as well and I'd love to see this.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2012)

timchump said:



			i totally agree, i used to think i could hit it long, i'm 6 foot 2 13 stone still fairly young, been playing the game on and off for the last 15 years.

Got a GPS device for xmas, despite what i thought i still haven't been able to hit a drive 300 yards, including with the wind a good lash and off the button 


300 yards is a long way, i think people don't realise how far, just going by the length of the hole and say relative distance to the 150 marker is not an accurate measurement
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the bit about height and weight, cant see the connection with 300yd drives.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm 6 foot 2 13 stone still fairly young, been playing the game on and off for the last 15 years.
		
Click to expand...

Rory Mcilroy is 5ft 9" and 11.5 stone and he hits the ball further than you!

Why.....


Technique.


----------



## timchump (Jan 17, 2012)

imagine how far he would hit it if we was 6 foot 2, 

i do know mcilroy has excellent technique obviously,  i haven't, but i have been playing 15 years had lots of lessons read lots of books played with lots of different golfers, i undertstand a fair bit about the golf swing i don't really want go down the route of how far i can hit it, but i can't hit it 300 yards, i don't think i have ever seen anybody hit a genuine 300 yard driver in the winter, and i suspect steve thinks he has by making rough guesses but in reality they are probably not 300 yard drives


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2012)

I hit a 325 yard drive last year in the Volvo Matchplay  area reg final.

It was the 10 a Newbourgh on Ythan, trouble is its was slightly down hill on a rock hard links fairway with a 40MPH tail wind. Went about 170 coming back the other way though


----------



## Dodger (Jan 17, 2012)

59 replies and not one from Homer!!??

I'll chuck my tuppence worth in Steve..........yer talking oot yer arse,utter bollocks.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 17, 2012)

Did I notice a distinct lack of response from Steve after he was asked which course by 2 members? Lol


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2012)

What a hilarious thread, I reckon Stevie Boy aint had puberty yet. Do we all remember what size 12" was during puberty 

300 yards + my arse.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			What a hilarious thread, I reckon Stevie Boy aint had puberty yet. Do we all remember what size 12" was during puberty 

300 yards + my arse.
		
Click to expand...

ahem speak for yourself my name is nothing to do with golf lol


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 17, 2012)

bigslice said:



			ahem speak for yourself my name is nothing to do with golf lol
		
Click to expand...

You only cut your Pizza in two.......?:ears:


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 17, 2012)

So I count at least 4 people from yorkshire on this thread.  I am not playing on the 28th of this month so how about a game somewhere.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh hoh. 

The challenge has been set, countered and date now offered. 
I hope someone going takes a video camera lol


----------



## bigslice (Jan 17, 2012)

need_my_wedge said:



			You only cut your Pizza in two.......?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

lol lol


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh yes, this could be you tubes next funniest thing.


----------



## john0 (Jan 17, 2012)

I pray to god that he does a *Timmy* on the first tee! :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Jan 17, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Oh hoh. 

The challenge has been set, countered and date now offered. 
I hope someone going takes a video camera lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that. Wouldn't want to miss this for the world!


----------



## jammag (Jan 17, 2012)

Well thats an interesting read. Couple of points 1st one Timgolfy didnt say he could hit the ball a mile from what I remember he only had his own theory of how he could become very good by bombing it 300 yards and going from tere. 2nd point, what does this actually prove? Surely you should be more bothered about the aim of the game which is to go round 18 hole in the least amount of shots possible. Either way you are going to look like a complete tit, you are going to prove that you can bomb it 300yards but then cant putt or chip and look very silly, or you are not going to hit it 300yards and still look a tit. The equivalent for me is like saying I can bowl a cricket ball at 90mph but I cant get one straight so its useless. 

Have a think to yourself about what you are trying to achieve, are you trying to show you can play golf or are you showing that you can hit a ball a long way but cant actually play the point of the game?


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 17, 2012)

Achilles said:



			I'm with you on that. Wouldn't want to miss this for the world! 

Click to expand...

Perhaps Bobmac could loan out his high speed camera so we can get slow motion video of this 325yd greatness. 

We could then sell the technique out to Bannon, Harmon, Foley etc etc lmfao

Forum meets galore for free lol


----------



## Lump (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			So I count at least 4 people from yorkshire on this thread.  I am not playing on the 28th of this month so how about a game somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts in Yorkshire are you steve? (Its a bleedin big county )
I'm happy to give anyone the benefit of doubt. Not guilty until proven.


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 17, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Perhaps Bobmac could loan out his high speed camera so we can get slow motion video of this 325yd greatness. 

We could then sell the technique out to Bannon, Harmon, Foley etc etc lmfao

Forum meets galore for free lol
		
Click to expand...

Im Emailing Sky Sports & European Tour Productions as I think there's potential for it to broadcast.


----------



## john0 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lump said:



			Where abouts in Yorkshire are you steve? (Its a bleedin big county )
I'm happy to give anyone the benefit of doubt. Not guilty until proven.
		
Click to expand...

He's only a Driver and Sand Wedge away from you Lump - which probaly makes it Scarborough by his standards!


----------



## timchump (Jan 17, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Im Emailing Sky Sports & European Tour Productions as I think there's potential for it to broadcast.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: any chance you can ask if Kriss Akabusi can make a come back just encase any records are broken


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 17, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Im Emailing Sky Sports & European Tour Productions as I think there's potential for it to broadcast.
		
Click to expand...

Ask for 25% of all sponsorship and advertising revenue from what has to be billed as THE pay-per-view event of 2012. Lol.


----------



## hovis (Jan 17, 2012)

come on guy's give him a break.  he is saying he can prove it.  so let's at least give him the chance to try before we slate him, and steve, i hope you can do it mate because if you can't your gonna look like a right tool.

as far as ''its what your score card says that matters''  thats what old people and short hitters say.  i've never stood on a tee and heard someone say ''watch this guy..........he hits it really straight''  bombing a ball feels great, its a man thing.  bombing a driver, watching star wars, getting aroused by the noise of an v10 engine and scatching your balls all comes under the umberella of ''MAN STUFF''


----------



## ash01 (Jan 17, 2012)

With all the negativity on here I am really hoping that Steve has the minerals to back up what he says he can do.

I am totally uninterested in the shape, height or direction of the ball as I just want to know if it goes over 300!

Bombs away.......

Ash!!


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 17, 2012)

Lump I am half way between york and leeds.  And if there is any television rights I want them.  As hovis says, bombing a ball is man stuff and as a man who wants other man stuff, mainly a car with a v10 or V12 engine then I want the cash.  I also don't want Kirs akabusi.  Can we push the boat out and get timmy mallet.  Seems more apt in this case.

As for what this proves, well nothing at the end of the day except I can hit a straight long drive 99.9% of the time. As mentioned by various on here its the score card that matters and with a short game like mine well... you never know it might improve or get back to what it was over the coming weeks.  time will tell along with a lot of practice.  


 I am really looking forward to this.  Meet some people, prove a point and get a nice game of golf in at a club that I might never had played.  Sorted.  PM your details chaps and I will PM you my mobile. 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2012)

He's serious, brilliant stuff :thup:


----------



## gripitripit (Jan 17, 2012)

You are not mistaking feet and yards by any chance?


----------



## timchump (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			Lump I am half way between york and leeds.  And if there is any television rights I want them.  As hovis says, bombing a ball is man stuff and as a man who wants other man stuff, mainly a car with a v10 or V12 engine then I want the cash.  I also don't want Kirs akabusi.  Can we push the boat out and get timmy mallet.  Seems more apt in this case.

As for what this proves, well nothing at the end of the day except I can hit a straight long drive 99.9% of the time. As mentioned by various on here its the score card that matters and with a short game like mine well... you never know it might improve or get back to what it was over the coming weeks.  time will tell along with a lot of practice.  


 I am really looking forward to this.  Meet some people, prove a point and get a nice game of golf in at a club that I might never had played.  Sorted.  PM your details chaps and I will PM you my mobile. 

Cheers

Steve
		
Click to expand...

top man :thup:


----------



## Swinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Shame I'm a bit too far away. It would cost me more than the Â£50 I'd make in fuel and Mcdonalds!!

A video would be good though!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			As for what this proves, well nothing at the end of the day except I can hit a straight long drive 99.9% of the time. Cheers

Steve
		
Click to expand...

Straight as well! There we have it. That would lead the all-round driving stats on the PGA tour.

Steve I admire your confidence. I really hope you can do it... that would make my year. Come on my son! :thup:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Make sure you post details of the time and venue etc, im sure some others might want to go along to cheer them off the first !


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Shame I'm a bit too far away. It would cost me more than the Â£50 I'd make in fuel and Mcdonalds!!

A video would be good though!
		
Click to expand...

you not even tempted swinger


----------



## Andy (Jan 17, 2012)

Steve

I hope your wizards sleeve is large so you can hide inside if this goes tits up lol

How have you been quantifying your distance, by eye or digital device?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			He's serious, brilliant stuff :thup:
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;etvNHZx_Bb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=etvNHZx_Bb4[/video]


----------



## Dodger (Jan 17, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			you not even tempted swinger
		
Click to expand...

I am tempted....in fact I am at Elland Road on Saturday,how about I ask the club if you can be the half time entertainment?

Sorry,I forgot that the pitch wouldn't even do for your 3/4 wedge and besides the crowd will have had enough of clowns on the pitch by half time.:rofl:


----------



## Snelly (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Steve,

I admire your courage! :thup:

I am in Yorkshire quite often (Sheffield born and bred) as my poor family still live in the godforsaken provincial backwater.  

I will quite happily bet that I can outdrive you. Cash to go to who hits the longest drive down the fairway of the 1st hole of your club.  Me or you.  Your honour of course....

Yours in sport,



Snelly.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			you not even tempted swinger
		
Click to expand...

A little, I must admit! usually up for a bit of fun with some cash on the line. 

Have been getting on well with my driver since I got it and finally got a modern 3 wood which goes 'nice'.

Some might even say 'miles'!

Maybe in the summer with the chance of a game or two involved it might be worth a trip but the opportunity of a several hour drive to stand in a cold driving range then back home isn't appealing right now!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 17, 2012)

Im on "Team Steve"... Come on Stevey boy, shove it up em....

Disclaimer... If Steve does not in fact "shove it up em", I reserve the right to withdraw my support and join in the months of mocking that will undoubtedly follow...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 17, 2012)

Um.... What a nob. Hope this does not last as long as it did last time.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			300 yards + my arse.
		
Click to expand...

= 326 YRDS


----------



## beggsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Steve what is your home club by the way or are you all talk


----------



## AllyLodge (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought we'd got rid of them all.....










300+ yards with a fade ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

hovis said:



			come on guy's give him a break. he is saying he can prove it. so let's at least give him the chance to try before we slate him, and steve, i hope you can do it mate because if you can't your gonna look like a right tool.

as far as ''its what your score card says that matters'' thats what old people and short hitters say. i've never stood on a tee and heard someone say ''watch this guy..........he hits it really straight'' bombing a ball feels great, its a man thing. bombing a driver, watching star wars, getting aroused by the noise of an v10 engine and scatching your balls all comes under the umberella of ''MAN STUFF''
		
Click to expand...

2 things , 1 .. as i said earlier i dont disbelieve him , i just dont care , i aint important to me , 
              2 At 42 im not that old i hope , i hit my driver a decent way , can on my day drive our 310 yard par 4 12th , get close to geen most times so say 275/280 , my 3 iron is about 220 so wouldnt be classed as a short hitter & i will tell you if you are a competitive golfer what your score card says IS all that matters , that & the number in the handicap box .. so heres an idea someone that knows how  should throw up a poll , distance off the tee v score you sign for , which is the most important . see  what result is ..


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 17, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			You are not mistaking feet and yards by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Posted this on the Original thread in the for sale section under Ping G20...............

*I think you need to go into the settings menu on your Skycaddie and change the distance settings from Feet to Yards.*

Btw, Im flying down to Cambridge tommorow.  Ill look out the window for Steve's ball whistling past the Aircraft on my way over Yorkshire.​


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

Scouser said:



			= 326 YRDS


Click to expand...

:clap:   :clap:   :clap: thats funny ..


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			2 things , 1 .. as i said earlier i dont disbelieve him , i just dont care , i aint important to me , 
2 At 42 im not that old i hope , i hit my driver a decent way , can on my day drive our 310 yard par 4 12th , get close to geen most times so say 275/280 , my 3 iron is about 220 so wouldnt be classed as a short hitter & i will tell you if you are a competitive golfer what your score card says IS all that matters , that & the number in the handicap box .. so heres an idea someone that knows how should throw up a poll , distance off the tee v score you sign for , which is the most important . see what result is ..
		
Click to expand...


Im of the same thinking.
I play off 8,  and DO NOT hit it 300yds+
But Im happy at my standard of play,  I can compete at this handicap,  and play socially without the fear of embarrassment,  at my shots or my score

But,  I DO have a friend,  at my club,  plays off 16 h/cap ,  and he CAN really BOMB it
He went to Taylormade R11 Demo day last summer and was notching figures of 318yds,  326yds,  was fitted for R11 TP 9.5 X - Flex Fuji Blur 65TP
Problem is,  he cant hit more than 2 fairways at best on the course.
Demo days,  Launch monitors,  his Figures are Crazy
On a tee box,  tree lined fairway  (like my course).........no chance
After several months of agony,  he has now ditched the driver,  and tees it up with a 3 wood,  still outdriving most of our group,  including team players,  but best of all he is hitting 3-4 times more fairways.
NEXT PROBLEM......he carries 4 wedges but cant use any of them
So....Drive for show.......just bout sums him up


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Hi Steve,

I admire your courage! :thup:

I am in Yorkshire quite often (Sheffield born and bred) as my poor family still live in the godforsaken provincial backwater.  

I will quite happily bet that I can outdrive you. Cash to go to who hits the longest drive down the fairway of the 1st hole of your club.  Me or you.  Your honour of course....

Yours in sport,



Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

There's reality checking in to cash steves check, snelly why not meet up with swinger, split the fuel it could be a profitable day


----------



## rosecott (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			As for what this proves, well nothing at the end of the day except I can hit a straight long drive 99.9% of the time.
Steve
		
Click to expand...

I think it's about time to negotiate the ground rules for this challenge. 300+ is a given, but how many times in the round i.e. probably 14 holes  to count excluding the likely 4 par 3s (unless there are any par 4s of less than 325 yards - that could be dangerous). Straight long drives 99.9% of the time suggests up to 13 holes of 300+ or should there be some leeway. Can we set a target figure?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

90% of the drives must hit the short stuff!


----------



## beggsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Steve where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 17, 2012)

beggsy said:



			Steve where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
		
Click to expand...

He's at the range wif Timmy.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 17, 2012)

99.9% means 1 drive in every hundred. Or 1 drive from every 7 or 8 rounds of golf miss. 

Leeway should be 1 semi rough hit and rest on fairway.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 17, 2012)

hovis said:



			''its what your score card says that matters''
		
Click to expand...

Thats one bit you got right.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 17, 2012)

Well half way between York and Leeds is the A64? Not far from me being in Seacroft  I would love to see you drive 300+ yards, Lump is a big hitter and I have seen this first hand several times so I would love to him out drive you  What is your home club? Come to South Leeds


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 17, 2012)

my mate who I play with off 9 hit plenty of 340+ drives in the summer and 300+ in winter, hell he even hit a 3 wood nigh on 300 in the summer. He is skinny as a rake, 5ft 9 but boy does he leather it. He also hits plenty of slices and hooks inbetween hence he has changed to a higher lofted driver for accuracy over length. I have no doubt you can hit that far but I reckon it comes at a cost of accuracy


----------



## connor (Jan 17, 2012)

I will call u out but u mus come to Cornwall. And pay your own costs. But I shall lay Â£3 on the line due to limited funds


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			59 replies and not one from Homer!!??

I'll chuck my tuppence worth in Steve..........yer talking oot yer arse,utter bollocks.
		
Click to expand...




steve_wood said:



			So I count at least 4 people from yorkshire on this thread. I am not playing on the 28th of this month so how about a game somewhere.
		
Click to expand...




Oddsocks said:



			90% of the drives must hit the short stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly some of us have been busy keeping Irish nurses happy so I've missed all the fun and games. Personally I rank this in the same category as Timmy as pants and I'm with Dodger on this.

Funnily enough Steve has failed to answer several key questions. Where does he play, what does he play off and what constitutes hitting 300+ yards regularly. Are we calling straight within the width of the fairway or as I expect within the same post code.

Apart from the utter arrogance of the guy, what a crap bet. If you aren't prepared to match the bet Steve then I can't see many people putting up the cash to take you on. If you call people out then you have to pay the price for failing. I don't know what this so called reputation you have at your club is (although I suspect it isn't the same one the members actually have of you) but its hardly the end of the world to put that on the line.

I'm sorry but I'm out as they say. Nothing more than a nothing willy waver who thinks he can talk the talk and walk the walk despite being better than the majority of tour pros. We all know what happened to Timmy when he stepped up to the plate at a meet. It wasn't pretty although bloody funny for the 99.9% of us watching the clip

Steve I'm afraind you're not going to win many friends or challengers with your machismo attitude. I admire your dogmatic approach that you can't possibly fail but we all know what comes before a fall. 

Let me ask you one more question. How often are you hitting 300+ drives at the moment and on what type of hole. Is it a hard running links course, on a downhill hole or a run of the mill straight away parkland hole. How are you measuring these drives

Having seen some of the real long hitters on here like Swinger, Pieman etc then I know its a no contest.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 17, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly some of us have been busy keeping Irish nurses happy so I've missed all the fun and games. Personally I rank this in the same category as Timmy as pants and I'm with Dodger on this.

Funnily enough Steve has failed to answer several key questions. Where does he play, what does he play off and what constitutes hitting 300+ yards regularly. Are we calling straight within the width of the fairway or as I expect within the same post code.

Apart from the utter arrogance of the guy, what a crap bet. If you aren't prepared to match the bet Steve then I can't see many people putting up the cash to take you on. If you call people out then you have to pay the price for failing. I don't know what this so called reputation you have at your club is (although I suspect it isn't the same one the members actually have of you) but its hardly the end of the world to put that on the line.

I'm sorry but I'm out as they say. Nothing more than a nothing willy waver who thinks he can talk the talk and walk the walk despite being better than the majority of tour pros. We all know what happened to Timmy when he stepped up to the plate at a meet. It wasn't pretty although bloody funny for the 99.9% of us watching the clip

Steve I'm afraind you're not going to win many friends or challengers with your machismo attitude. I admire your dogmatic approach that you can't possibly fail but we all know what comes before a fall. 

Let me ask you one more question. How often are you hitting 300+ drives at the moment and on what type of hole. Is it a hard running links course, on a downhill hole or a run of the mill straight away parkland hole. How are you measuring these drives. 






Click to expand...

I love Homers straight talking!!  I am more than quite happy to meet you and video your fail when you don't drive 300 yds down fairway. I am not a big hitter but I would put money on Lump beating you


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone got a link to the Timgolfy boys mega drives?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

Think it's on blue tube scott


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe this will be like Steves 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6J5MDq--hk


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ahh okay didnt realise...

is this it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4&feature=related


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Ahh okay didnt realise...

is this it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4&feature=related

Click to expand...

Bingo!


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 17, 2012)

hahahahahhhahahha great drive!!


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the way everybody says they couldn't care less how far Steve hits it yet this thread has had 115 posts inside 10 hours.


I'd love to see Steve show up and be videoed proving he can hit it 300+ regularly, but somehow I can't see it happening as I doubt he'll show up. The "Dunlop driver to regualr shaft 300 yard hitter" is just too suspicious.

As for the accuracy, "99.9% of the time" means 999 out of 1,000 are straight, I doubt even Ping's test machine is that good.


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Ahh okay didnt realise...

is this it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4&feature=related

Click to expand...

An all time classic GM moment, it's so poignant, the cry of "Ooohh, Tim" and the way he looks at the ground after he's hit it.


----------



## FaldosJumper (Jan 17, 2012)

Where about's in Yorkshire does one reside? Could meet up and do some video footage for the forumers... They'd love to see it really...


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			So I posted a review of the G20 driver which seems to have stirred up some mocking and such like.  I asked DCB (he is local to me during the week I suspect) if he fancied putting his money where his mouth is.  I am willing to extend this to anyone.  So if you think I can't hit my driver 300+ on a regular basis feel free to offer me cash to prove it.  I would like a new putter at some point and why pay for it yourlsef when I can take cash off someone on here.    As I live in Yorkshire its easier for me do to it during the weekend, range or golf course not bothered which though the golf course would be better I guess.  

So come on chaps put your cash where my wizard sleeves are! 

Click to expand...

but can you put? cos if you can't I'll take you on a crazy golf course for cash?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2012)

Top marks if you can do it Fella.
999 long, straight drives out of 1000?
Mostly over 300 yards....?

More chance of getting a favour from Maggie Thatch.........

With a 115mph swing and a regular shaft...?

Now where's that ignore button - haven't used in since the last monster hitter was filling us with his BS..


----------



## DavidO (Jan 17, 2012)

Fantastic...

Wonder if I can get a cheap train ticket to Yorkshire???

Good luck fella...

:fore:


----------



## wull (Jan 17, 2012)

i don't disbelieve you either but what gets on my goat is the fact that you believe no one can hit it further?why is this?

and for that reason i will take you up on the offer of a challenge,you say you are up in scotland during the week near edinburgh so how about you travel up to callander one day and we'll have a game.

we can choose one of the holes to have our wee long drive comp and lets say whoever hits the furthest drive out of 5 balls is the winner.i think 5 is fair as we might not hit the best ones but i think we shouold manage atleast 1 real good shot from 5.

how does that sound?


----------



## wull (Jan 17, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Top marks if you can do it Fella.
999 long, straight drives out of 1000?
Mostly over 300 yards....?



With a 115mph swing and a regular shaft...?
		
Click to expand...

he's probably getting 115mph because of the regular shaft.if he caught one good it might go further than he would get with a stiff shaft but i would question accuracy with that sort of ss with a regular shaft.but surely they would just bomb straight up in the air,maybe 300yrds with the wind behind but i wouldn't expect much roll out either.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2012)

In defence of timgolfy, I still believe his approach to learning golf was right, learn to bomb it, then control it, then the short game, etc.

It was just his relentlessness on here about it that grated. 

I liked the guy. At least he put it on the line, and didn't hide behind his keyboard. He should get more credit for that, and less derision.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			In defence of timgolfy, I still believe his approach to learning golf was right, learn to bomb it, then control it, then the short game, etc.

It was just his relentlessness on here about it that grated. 

I liked the guy. At least he put it on the line, and didn't hide behind his keyboard. He should get more credit for that, and less derision.
		
Click to expand...

Only just started posting on here again after a long absence for various reasons. So please bare with me here who the hell is Timgolfy?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			In defence of timgolfy, I still believe his approach to learning golf was right, learn to bomb it, then control it, then the short game, etc.

It was just his relentlessness on here about it that grated. 

I liked the guy. At least he put it on the line, and didn't hide behind his keyboard. He should get more credit for that, and less derision.
		
Click to expand...

In Steves defence Murph he is willing to do so also .. its his arrogance rather than his ability that bugged me , if you can drive it 300 yards even 50% of the time, great ,  dont come on with the attitude of the OP tho ," put your money where your mouth is! , front up to a forum meet & bring it .. as with  Tim, lads will respect that


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Only just started posting on here again after a long absence for various reasons. So please bare with me here who the hell is Timgolfy?
		
Click to expand...

 How long have you got ? Tim came on here with distance off the tee is God & boasting 371 yards (i think) . prob is every thread/post got back to the same .. In fairness to the guy he fronted up at a forum meet & under serious pressure & scrutiny he made a mess of the 1st .. theres a link below , but the guys reckoned he was a top man & good company & in fairness i do believe he did bomb 1 or 2 that day ..


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2012)

I think he blobbed the first 6 holes. But was good company, and in the end, that is all that really matters in a golfing way.

His mantra was length, and more length. To be fair, he was working on the rest, just didn't bang the drum as loudly about that.

Had a view that there was no point in getting a handicap til you could play a bit. Well, mainly bomb it a bit. And then a bit more.

It might have worked, and was an interesting project, but he was a bit in your face, and got the hump with some negativity from certain parties. Shame, as it would have been good to see how it progressed, rather than the usual short but straight brigade.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			How long have you got ? Tim came on here with distance off the tee is God & boasting 371 yards (i think) . prob is every thread/post got back to the same .. In fairness to the guy he fronted up at a forum meet & under serious pressure & scrutiny he made a mess of the 1st .. theres a link below , but the guys reckoned he was a top man & good company & in fairness i do believe he did bomb 1 or 2 that day ..
		
Click to expand...

Intersting seen the video. Can put that down to pressure though. Done many of those myself when people are watching such as medal play without having the pressure he put himself under. Having said that the distences some people claim to be able to hit are unreal. My best is 268 yards including roll on a nice Summers day last year not hit one close to that since and don't expect to do so soon either!!! Where is Timgolfy now then has he vanished into obscurity? or is he out on Tour somewhere!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Intersting seen the video. Can put that down to pressure though. Done many of those myself when people are watching such as medal play without having the pressure he put himself under. Having said that the distences some people claim to be able to hit are unreal. My best is 268 yards including roll on a nice Summers day last year not hit one close to that since and don't expect to do so soon either!!! Where is Timgolfy now then has he vanished into obscurity? or is he out on Tour somewhere!!
		
Click to expand...

No idea mate slipped away into obscurity , some of the banter did get a bit hairy tho so maybe that did contribute
Four or five fourmers qualified for GM final on FoA in october , has to be the most nervous i have ever been on a 1st tee ever , Mike H & Jeremy E from GM & their photographer aswell as the other players standing around watching .. squeeky bum time i tell ya


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			squeeky bum time i tell ya
		
Click to expand...

Think that was all the beer the night before. To be fair you only squeaked once on the 17th when you had an eagle putt from 20 feet, a birdie putt from 6 and a par putt from 5


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

I can imagine the pressure there. Did you get it away o.k?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			I can imagine the pressure there. Did you get it away o.k?
		
Click to expand...

Thankfuly it went long & straight as did Homers & our playing partner Mike C.. test of nerve ,


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Thankfuly it went long & straight as did Homers & our playing partner Mike C.. test of nerve ,
		
Click to expand...

Long and Straight thats what we like to hear.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Thankfuly it went long & straight as did Homers & our playing partner Mike C.. test of nerve ,
		
Click to expand...




In_The_Rough said:



			Long and Straight thats what we like to hear.
		
Click to expand...

But how long...

and how straight...?

Are you a match for the Boy Wonder...?


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Thankfuly it went long & straight as did Homers & our playing partner Mike C.. test of nerve ,
		
Click to expand...

I was there too but I didn't stand up to the pressure, trying my damndest not to slice I ended up hooking into the bushes on the left and blobbed the hole.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

Imurg said:



			But how long...

and how straight...?

Are you a match for the Boy Wonder...?
		
Click to expand...

 Very very straight, split the fairway, longish .. as long as Steve? , nah mate , but then again i have one thing from my ok long & very straight that he will never have ha... (& in fairnes he might never want) driving does get harder with an audience tho, wont mention drives on 9 or 11 but rest went ok


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

You say FOA is that Forest of Arden? Ask as I am booked to play there in April is it as good as it is made ou to be?


----------



## Piece (Jan 17, 2012)

Been asleep and missed this thread! There's definitely an obsession with length as a thread challenging someone to straight hitting or short game comp would never get anywhere near the number of posts.

Perhaps this Steve bloke can lamp it further than us. Not unheard of that an amateur can twat it a long way. Everyone knows a mate who can drive long, so let's give the guy the benefit of the doubt until proves either way. I guess the problem is the shaft, swing speed and accuracy quotes just don't stack up. Maybe the swing speed is wrong and just has a great tempo to launch the ball, remembering that just because it says regular on the shaft doesn't necessarily mean it can't be hit far....

Popcorn out. I await the vids...ne:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			You say FOA is that Forest of Arden? Ask as I am booked to play there in April is it as good as it is made ou to be?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.. We played the Arden course ,i thought it was nice anyhows .  crow & homer might have other ideas , GB72 & janmolby were there also .. sorry guys im diversing the thread now . apologies


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Yep.. We played the Arden course ,i thought it was nice anyhows .  crow & homer might have other ideas , GB72 & janmolby were there also .. sorry guys im diversing the thread now . apologies
		
Click to expand...

Cheers that's all I need to know. Look forward to that then.


----------



## mouth (Jan 17, 2012)

To be fair to Steve he got nads the size of z-star yellows coming on here and righteously claiming an average of only one failure in 1000 drives. Personally I think it's horse crap. And useless. My local course (albeit a short 6000 yards plus change) would make use of over 300y on 13 of 18 and then take away the ones which aren't straight (holes not drives) making your excellent driving skills useful on 5 holes at a push. Chances are you'd use your driver 3 times at most if these distances are to be believed. I've seen many a guy hit long and straight but not at the same time consistently.

I hate to see people get trodden on but this time I think it'd just be funny. Damn I wish you were in Nottingham.

Oh yeah - if these distances you can knock are at the range, better get the tape measure on that back fence my friend. My local range states 265 to the rear. The hole running alongside it on the 9-hole course measures 240 and it's virtually level. Go figure.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 17, 2012)

Piece said:



			Been asleep and missed this thread! There's definitely an obsession with length as a thread challenging someone to straight hitting or short game comp would never get anywhere near the number of posts.

Perhaps this Steve bloke can lamp it further than us. Not unheard of that an amateur can twat it a long way. Everyone knows a mate who can drive long, so let's give the guy the benefit of the doubt until proves either way. I guess the problem is the shaft, swing speed and accuracy quotes just don't stack up. Maybe the swing speed is wrong and just has a great tempo to launch the ball, remembering that just because it says regular on the shaft doesn't necessarily mean it can't be hit far....

Popcorn out. I await the vids...ne:

Click to expand...

The problem I have with all the boasts is not the fact that he can hit it 300+ yds, but 99.9% of the time STRAIGHT and ACCURATE?? I don't think so.

Not even the great Mo Norman, (who was arguably the finest ball striker of all time) could be that accurate 99.9% of the time!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 17, 2012)

I told you, he is 'Steve in Spain'


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jan 17, 2012)

Where has 'Steve in Spain' gone?. He posted about 500 posts in a day then dissapeared.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 17, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Where has 'Steve in Spain' gone?. He posted about 500 posts in a day then dissapeared.
		
Click to expand...

Left in a sulk.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 18, 2012)

Well Steve seems to have disappeared!! Scared of his own challenge?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2012)

IanLeeds said:



			Maybe this will be like Steves 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6J5MDq--hk

Click to expand...

With a swing like that, wouldn't want to be the guy putting his head down front right of the guy..........comes to that, wouldn't be stupid enough to put my head down in front of any golfer whilst they were swinging at a ball


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 18, 2012)

steve just read your review on it and from your 1st message to 1 of your last you have hit it 80yrds further,i did private message you yesterday but no reply, i love a bet so im up for some of this


----------



## Andy (Jan 18, 2012)

Get Steve to Machrihanish then he can show us lol

27 other good golfers wont rib him too much.


----------



## ash01 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it possible that we have all been sucked in to a very childish windup?

The evidence seems correct that he couldn't get near 300 yards however we have jumped on a 18 page bandwagon. 

Now he hasn't replied I think its a big windup.

Ash!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 18, 2012)

ash01 said:



			Is it possible that we have all been sucked in to a very childish windup?

The evidence seems correct that he couldn't get near 300 yards however we have jumped on a 18 page bandwagon. 

Now he hasn't replied I think its a big windup.

Ash!!
		
Click to expand...

Fun though.  I keep telling everyone it's 'Steve in Spain' under a new name.


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 18, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			steve just read your review on it and from your 1st message to 1 of your last you have hit it 80yrds further,i did private message you yesterday but no reply, i love a bet so im up for some of this
		
Click to expand...

You have mail!

Sorry chaps but I am busy with work at the moment so haven't been able to read all 18 pages.


----------



## shewy (Jan 18, 2012)

please someone video this,I've only seen one 300 yard + drive,but then again that was Robert Karlsson at the Wales open


----------



## SyR (Jan 18, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			So I posted a review of the G20 driver which seems to have stirred up some mocking and such like.  I asked DCB (he is local to me during the week I suspect) if he fancied putting his money where his mouth is.  I am willing to extend this to anyone.  So if you think I can't hit my driver 300+ on a regular basis feel free to offer me cash to prove it.  I would like a new putter at some point and why pay for it yourlsef when I can take cash off someone on here.    As I live in Yorkshire its easier for me do to it during the weekend, range or golf course not bothered which though the golf course would be better I guess.  

So come on chaps put your cash where my wizard sleeves are! 

Click to expand...

..but can you putt?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't be arsed reading through all the comments, and may have been said elsewhere but golf is about having an all round game. Fair play, you are calling others out on one aspect, and lads being lads, the machismo comes to the fore, as that is what driving seems to endear itself to (i.e.length).

It would be interesting to see if someone else called somone out on chipping or putting, if there would have been the same response. e.g. I can put 60% of approaches from 150 in to 6 foot, I can have more than 10 single putts a round.

Sitting on the fence in this one, fair play for a balls out wager, doesn't bother me about length all the time now, more length and accuracy. However, I am more impressed with a low scorer than someone who is amazing at onde side of the game, put obviously very poor at others.


----------



## iku (Jan 18, 2012)

Crow said:



			An all time classic GM moment, it's so poignant, the cry of "Ooohh, Tim" and the way he looks at the ground after he's hit it.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Tim hit a 371 yds drive on the same day? I seem to remember him bragging about it


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess that would have been on the 18th which is a steeply downhill par 5. I seem to recall hitting my rescue off the tee when I played there and it went about 260 as it ran forever. Mind you I can hit my rescue 260 99% of...........................NO NO DON'T GO THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 18, 2012)

steve has been in touch and were off for a bat somewere on the 28th seems a very descent bloke


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 18, 2012)

Did snelly get an invite?


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 18, 2012)

I want an invite on 28th!! Where in Yorkshire?!


----------



## FaldosJumper (Jan 18, 2012)

IanLeeds said:



			I want an invite on 28th!! Where in Yorkshire?!
		
Click to expand...

I could be tempted too but where...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			Sorry chaps but I am busy with work at the moment so haven't been able to read all 18 pages.
		
Click to expand...

  Lordy lordy!! Don't tell me you work for the BBC and Jackanory is making a return!


----------



## rosecott (Jan 18, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Lordy lordy!! Don't tell me you work for the BBC and Jackanory is making a return!
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy, I'm curious as to why your club is called PGA Boarshead.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Smiffy, I'm curious as to why your club is called PGA Boarshead.
		
Click to expand...

  Trust me. It's that good.


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Trust me. It's that good.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 18, 2012)

iku said:



			Didn't Tim hit a 371 yds drive on the same day? I seem to remember him bragging about it
		
Click to expand...

I was in his 4-ball. He did hit it 371 yards (measured with RickG's sky caddie) on the last hole which is all down hill and there was a stiff breeze helping him out.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 18, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Smiffy, I'm curious as to why your club is called PGA Boarshead.
		
Click to expand...

(only) Proper Girls Allowed...............:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2012)

Seems Steve ahs gone very quiet all of a sudden. No answers to pertinent questions like what do you play off and which club are you a member off. Has he gone all shy


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Jan 18, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			steve has been in touch and were off for a bat somewere on the 28th seems a very descent bloke
		
Click to expand...

I'm free........


----------



## rosecott (Jan 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems Steve ahs gone very quiet all of a sudden. No answers to pertinent questions like what do you play off and which club are you a member off. Has he gone all shy 






Click to expand...

Do keep up Homer - used to play off 12 and plays at an unspecified club in the largest county.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 18, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			I'm free........
		
Click to expand...

could you get us on kp club jay or is it busy on saturday mornings with comps


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jan 18, 2012)

Hahah, Cant believe you lot are even entertaining this plonker! So he can hit a ball 300 yards, so what? 

Now if he'd come on here andstarted athread stating he consistently shot around of 58, I'd happlily have driven up to wherever he is, just to witness a miraculous round of golf. The fact that this chap claims to be able to hit a ridiculous yardage off the tee, but cant chip in, tells me he either loses count above 120 or has very short steps!


Congrats to him though, dont think Tim ever got 18 pages worth of replies in two days!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Do keep up Homer - used to play off 12 and plays at an unspecified club in the largest county.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry matey but our IT gestapo have been around to day so limited access and to be honest too lazy to go back through it all. I find it very strange that someone who by his own admission had such a good reputation to lose at his club if he failed to live up to his own hype won't actually mention where he plays


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jan 18, 2012)

From the 'your best ever drive' thread--



steve_wood said:



			Woke up one Saturday morning very hungover.  Headed to the golf club at stupid o'clock with only a cup of coffee inside me and not feeling it at all.  Tee'd up on the fist and hit a screamer of a first drive 325 yards.  It landed perfectly in the middle.  That was my best and only straight shot that day.  Its also the furthest I have hit a driver in my entire life.

Just goes to show that if you don't think about it this golf mylarky is pretty easy 

Click to expand...


So hes only been hitting that far on a regular basis since then?

MODS, this surely has to be an alias on a wind up?


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't spoil it mate, let it run


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't come on for 48hrs and miss out on 18 pages of a willy wangling competition unbelievable!!!


----------



## mouth (Jan 18, 2012)

I actually wish that I wasn't going to North Wales on the 28th (may play Prestatyn Links while I'm there) and that I saved my last lieu day so I could spend the day in Yorkshire instead.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 18, 2012)

I play Golf with some super low handicappers +2 being the lowest and 7 being the highest apart from me!! I have to say some of these guys really get the ball out there and they were hitting 280 on a fine day in the summer so if the chap who is claiming to be able to hit this huge distance actually does pull it off then fair play to him and I would like to see a video of him doing it however I have serious doubts that it can be possible especially in the winter where the balls don't fly through the air anywhere near as much.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've not been on the forum for a couple of days this week. I read the G20 review and then this broke out, but can someone answer me this:

Did Steve actually come on to say "Look at the size of this monster, it's like a roll of carpet hanging out of my trousers!"
or did he just mention how far he hit his driver and all the rest of it kicked off because of the cries of "liar"?


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bit of both really. But the opposite way that you've written it. 

First it was i have a snake which then led to have you seen the movie Anaconda? Well mine makes that look like a baby grass snake. Lol


----------



## wull (Jan 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Did Steve actually come on to say "Look at the size of this monster, it's like a roll of carpet hanging out of my trousers!"
or did he just mention how far he hit his driver and all the rest of it kicked off because of the cries of "liar"?
		
Click to expand...

as far as i'm aware thats what always happens on here.someone will mention how far they hit a drive,not to show off but just saying it because it may of happened and they are saying how well they are hitting a new driver etc and then usually certain folks will pounce on the mentioned numbers and refute them.same **** different day.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah but Steve stated he can hit it 325yds AND most importantly keep it straight 99.9% of the time.


----------



## wull (Jan 19, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Yeah but Steve stated he can hit it 325yds AND most importantly keep it straight 99.9% of the time.
		
Click to expand...

and thats with a 115 ss whilst using a regular shaft.


----------



## wull (Jan 19, 2012)

and in the winter


----------



## wull (Jan 19, 2012)

jeez,i'm actually starting to think those yardages are a bit off........


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 19, 2012)

And isn't on the Tour as he can't chip or pitch PMSL.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 19, 2012)

wull said:



			jeez,i'm actually starting to think those yardages are a bit off........
		
Click to expand...

...too short?


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 19, 2012)

They are a bit off Wull. 



When he was posting he hit the keys the wrong way round. It's actually 352yds not 325 lmfao.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 19, 2012)

Or was it 532yds lol


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I've not been on the forum for a couple of days this week. I read the G20 review and then this broke out, but can someone answer me this:

Did Steve actually come on to say "Look at the size of this monster, it's like a roll of carpet hanging out of my trousers!"
or did he just mention how far he hit his driver and all the rest of it kicked off because of the cries of "liar"?
		
Click to expand...

Region read the 1st post then read #178.. & wonder why it was questioned .. as i said before it doesnt bother me how far anyone else drives it , (as for 325 yards  i dont see why is should lay up to keep others happy:whoo
seriously tho it wast the arrogance of it not the content that bugged me


----------



## evahakool (Jan 19, 2012)

wull said:



			as far as i'm aware thats what always happens on here.someone will mention how far they hit a drive,not to show off but just saying it because it may of happened and they are saying how well they are hitting a new driver etc and then usually certain folks will pounce on the mentioned numbers and refute them.same **** different day.
		
Click to expand...

This is what annoys me,when you come on and stated how far you could hit a driver you were basicly called a lair,this from people who have never seen you play and dont know you,some are far to quick to jump on the bandwagon and try and make a fool of people.

Now I know Steve came on and set peoples back up, but at least he was willing to play with anyone and back up his claims what more could he do?

I think he has set himself up for a fall and dont think he can do what he claims,but untill he plays with some on here and we see how he does I will reserve judgment.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Jan 19, 2012)

So why bother, As you say it just gets peoples backs up, Ok if he can hit it that far good for him, just learn to chip and putt without bragging about your so called length, Play a overall game....


----------



## daymond (Jan 20, 2012)

Why did'nt he come on the forum then look for three others to make up a four ball.
Followed by a 380yd smash off the first tee.
That would have made a good post from the other three.


----------



## shewy (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried the G20 today and couldn't believe the length of it either mind, at 46" they really are taking the p**s!
Seriously the G20 launches it ridiculously high and I doubt a 10.5 regular would stand up to the swing speed to reach 300+,the shaft to me felt quite soft.


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Jan 20, 2012)

i have found myself wandering the bays at the Braid Hills (see steve's G20 review page) range, of a lunchtime, in desperate search of a G20 swinging golfer who can pop one over the fence at will

i have found three G20 users so far, none of whom can get anywhere near the 200 markers without a massacre of the local worm population 
*sigh*

guess my purple drinking voucher is safe for now........


----------



## BROOKIE (Jan 20, 2012)

When you only drive the ball 250 yards you think everyones a liar,most of the long timers on this forum are pretty quick to denounce anyones capability regarding driving,cos it makes them look weak,just softies really..


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2012)

BROOKIE said:



			When you only drive the ball 250 yards you think everyones a liar,most of the long timers on this forum are pretty quick to denounce anyones capability regarding driving,cos it makes them look weak,just softies really..
		
Click to expand...

not really, just makes us look jaded, bored of 'how far I can hit it threads'. It's not big, not clever and you may as well start a post to say 'I have a tiny member'. 

It may be true, it may not be true, either way the op looks like a knob, that is what gets a reaction.


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2012)

BROOKIE said:



			When you only drive the ball 250 yards you think everyones a liar,most of the long timers on this forum are pretty quick to denounce anyones capability regarding driving,cos it makes them look weak,just softies really..
		
Click to expand...

'Only drive the ball 250 yards'. I wish. I have played with some big hitters from this forum, and one that consistently hits over 300 yards, so the distance isn't impossibe. The fairways hit stat certainly is, unless the OP only plays up and down the first and 18th at the Old Course.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Is this pish still going on................there's another reply.


----------



## Mark_G (Jan 21, 2012)

200 yards is a good one for me, never seen anyone hit 300 and would love to see it. I can hit 10 yards, in the centre 99.9% of the time but no longer.


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2012)

Mark_G said:



			200 yards is a good one for me, never seen anyone hit 300 and would love to see it. I can hit 10 yards, in the centre 99.9% of the time but no longer.
		
Click to expand...

You're bloody useless you are. 
I can comortably hit 12yds, sometimes 13yds down the middle at least 99.9% of the time, admittedly, only off a tee peg. Off the deck I reckon I'm averaging 8 to 9 yds down the middle.........downwind of course.

*Slime*.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 21, 2012)

I want to see this man hitting the ball on the course. I hit a good ball from the tee and I am probably around the 270-280 mark. Now and again I might just happen to swing a bit faster and catch it flush and get 300. But 325 average on the course with a regular shaft. The swing speed you must have is far in excess of any regular shaft. The principles of golf say you must hit it left with that shaft. I can sit in the range and lash my driver out the back but hey not gonna try it on the course cause I can hardly say where it will go.


----------



## wull (Jan 21, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I want to see this man hitting the ball on the course. I hit a good ball from the tee and I am probably around the 270-280 mark. Now and again I might just happen to swing a bit faster and catch it flush and get 300. But 325 average on the course with a regular shaft. The swing speed you must have is far in excess of any regular shaft. The principles of golf say you must hit it left with that shaft. I can sit in the range and lash my driver out the back but hey not gonna try it on the course cause I can hardly say where it will go.
		
Click to expand...

i agree,i can swing 115mph with stiff shaft and this on the odd occasion relates to a slightly closed face at impact because it's slightly too soft,i hate to thnk how much worse it would be with a regular shaft.i'm not sure if any clubhead speed would be gained with the regular shaft but it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2012)

wull said:



			i agree,i can swing 115mph with stiff shaft and this on the odd occasion relates to a slightly closed face at impact because it's slightly too soft,i hate to thnk how much worse it would be with a regular shaft.i'm not sure if any clubhead speed would be gained with the regular shaft but it wouldn't be worth it.
		
Click to expand...

But surely if you accept that the clubface will be closed at impact, and adjust your set up accordingly, then the reult will be a good - ish strike. Maybe Steve has adapted his swing to compensate..


Disclaimer... im not saying that he has, im saying that its possible.....


----------



## bluetoon (Jan 21, 2012)

Played with a young Pro today (was +4) who is bloody long off the tee and sends it a mile in the summer.

He hit one drive 301yards wind behind and the rest between 260-280yards.
Fairways hit was about 70%

He went round our short course level PAR which for him is a bad day.

To the OP 'dream on'


----------

